# Beta Laberecke



## Syane (18. Dezember 2012)

So, nachdem ich heute spielen konnte nochnpaar updates zur Diskussion. Die Fps werden ingame angezeigt, genauso der Ping. (Wie im Video gezeigt halt)

Da es ja jetzt ne NDA gibt werd ich mal nicht weiter darauf eingehen ob der debugmodus niedrige fps verursacht aber ein Blick ins offzielle Forum könnte schnell den Eindruck erwecken das es doch so ist.

Zufrieden bin ich aber mit der Beta bis jetzt dennoch auch wenn der Tenor im Forum anders zu sein scheint.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch soweit zufrieden mit der Beta. Die derzeitigen Probleme mit der Queue und der Performance sind im Verhältnis zum Gesamteindruck recht gering.

Die gröbsten Hindernisse sollten mit dem letzten Patch weitestgehend beseitigt oder verringert sein. Mal schauen, was der Tag bringt.

Die Jungs leisten da wirklich gute Arbeit. Auch gute Kommunikation, die man sonst nicht so von AV gewohnt ist. 

Bzgl. der FPS wird der Debug Mode wahrscheinlich mit in die Performance einfliessen, klar. Aber wenn es gut läuft, habe ich trotzdem meine 50-100 FPS, je nach Gegend und Umgebung.

Aber alles in allem, wenn man sich an das neue UI und das "andere" Gameplay gewöhnt hat, läuft das Spiel richtig gut. Auch mit den Änderungen der Spielmechanik sollte es auch im "Newbie"-Bereich nun stärke Akzeptanz finden. Die Idee mit den Safezones ist gut, auch das Tutorial war bitter nötig. Aber auch hier ist noch Bedarf an Feinschliff und Verbesserungen.

Denke aber, dass DFUW ein Erfolg wird, wenn's so gut weiter geht. Und vorallem wird es auch durch Steam einen großen Zuwachs finden.


----------



## Ogil (20. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage: Ich hab gelesen dass der Faehigkeiten-Grind nicht mehr in der Form vorhanden ist. Was heisst das genau? Keine Faehigkeiten mehr die durch Nutzung verbessert werden - oder laeuft das nur anders nun oder schneller?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Fähigkeiten werden immernoch durch Benutzen verbessert. Es gibt immernoch einen Skilllevel von 1-100 für alle Skills. 

ALLERDINGS ... 

Gibt es nur noch eine Handvoll überschaubarer Skills. Keine Unter- oder Unter-Unter-Skills mehr. Kein "Fire Magic School 1...100", keine zig "Fire ..."-Spells mehr von 1...100, keine zig "Intensify / Quicken / ... Magic" 1...100. Es gibt nur noch Hauptskills der jeweiligen Rollen / Schulen, wie man zB auch auf http://www.darkfallu...ars.info/roles/ sieht, oder allgemeine Skills (Heal Self, Transfer-Spells (Mana to Stamina, Stamina to Health, ...), Großschwert, Großaxt, 1H Schwert, 1H Axt, ....
Schalten Skillpunkte keine weiteren Fähigkeiten mehr frei.
Um weitere Skills, zB Zauber, zu kaufen bzw. freizuschalten, brauchst du sogenannte "Prowess"-Punkte, die du zB durch erledigen von "Feats" bekommst. "Feats" sind diverse Aufgaben und Unteraufgaben, ähnlich wie "Achievements" und "Quests" in einem, die aber jedem Charakter automatisch ohne irgendwelche Questgeber zur Verfügung stehen, wie halt "Achievements" auch. Zum Beispiel: Töte 5 Untote Monster (für 5 Prowess), Töte 30 Untote (für 50 Prowess). Aber auch "Crafte Item X", "Crafte X Items" oder "Platziere ein Haus", "Statte dein Haus aus" ... Auch das Erledigen der Tutorial-Aufgaben bringt schon Prowess-Punkte.

Zum Beispiel kostet der Skill "Break Fall", der jedem zur Verfügung steht, 500 Prowess Punkte.

So läuft das jetzt da.

Also Grind: Jein, nur für Prowess-Punkte.


----------



## Syane (21. Dezember 2012)

Würd jetzt aber nicht behaupten das es keinen Grind mehr gibt, oder das er geringer ist.. persönlich denke ich das man jetzt noch länger braucht. (Waffen/Rüstungen mal genauer betrachten an die tester)


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Ok - macht Sinn wie das hier erklaert wird. Ich hatte irgendwo so einen Kommentar in der Richtung gelesen dass der grosse Faehigkeiten-Grind wegfaellt - allerdings wurde da nix genauer erlaeutert. Also danke erstmal fuer die Infos!

PS: Und da ich ueber die Feiertage auch etwas Zeit habe, werde ich mal reinschauen. Man sieht sich - und ich Euch hoffentlich zuerst


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Mein erster Eindruck: Fuer eine Beta die nach dem eigentlichen (schon verschobenen) Release-Datum anfaengt eine NDA zu verhaengen ist ein Witz. Nach etwas Spielen aber durchaus nachvollziehbar - if you know what I mean...


----------



## Seranan (22. Dezember 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde es technisch echt sauber. Ja es gibt diesen einen wirklich kritischen Bug (erwähn ich jetzt nicht zwecks NDA), aber wenn dieser bald behoben wird sind es praktisch nur noch Kleinigkeiten oder Verbesserungen(Warteschlangen!) an denen gearbeitet werden müssen. Es ist weder groß instabil, zumindest ist es bei mir nach 8 Stunden nicht 1x abgestürzt, noch hab ich groß Lags oder ruckelt das Spiel. Zwar habe ich auch alle paar Minuten mal nen kurzen FrameDrop aber mal gucken wie es ist wenn der Debug Mode aus ist. Gameplay Feedback kommt dann wenn es erlaubt ist, aber bin da auch relativ positiv gestimmt, auch wenn es dort ein paar Verbesserungen geben sollte. 
Bloß eins muss man echt mal Loben: Die Kommunikation! Wenn ich mich erinner, wie das vor Release war und jetzt, einfach klasse. Hoffe das bleibt so, immerhin verfolg ich Darkfall auch noch nicht lange.

Mir gefällts bisher gut, es hat großes Potenzial, vor allem durch Steam.
Mehr möcht ich wegen NDA nicht sagen


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bis jetzt gab es quasi jeden Tag einen Patch und mit jedem Patch ist es bisher besser geworden. Jeden Tag gibt es Feedback und Informationen von Tasos. Und teilweise arbeiten die echt bis tief in die Nacht oder noch länger. Echt wow. Die Jungs geben sich da wirklich größte Mühe, das muss man ihnen anerkennen.


----------



## Syane (22. Dezember 2012)

Heute Niburu gefunden und mit zwei freunden kurz "umzingelt" und an ne felswand gedrückt ^^

Aber dann nach nen paar sekunden wieder "freigelassen" 

Schade das du kein Mahirm mehr bist.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, Mahirim ... *hust NDA hust* ... Ich hoffe, die überlegen sich da noch was.


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2012)

Jo - auch bezueglich der "anderen" Voelker. Allerdings glaub ich nicht, dass sich da noch was aendern wird. Das war halt die einfachste Loesung fuer gewisse Probleme...

Nach dem Patch gestern konnte ich zumindest einigermassen Zocken - wurden also tatsaechlich ein paar Stabilitaetsprobleme behoben. Von daher kann man schon sagen, dass was passiert. Und die momentane Gespraechigkeit der Entwickler ist schon erstaunlich. Es gab schon die ersten "What have you done with the real Tasos?"-Fragen


----------



## Lari (23. Dezember 2012)

Bisherige Beta-Erfahrungen:
Lässt sich zuerst nicht installieren, dann irgendwie doch. Eine Stunde gespielt, Pause gemacht aufgrund einer Downtime und jetzt stürzt es beim Login ab. Super ^_^
Ansonsten... joa, klates Wasser irgendwie. Mal später weiter schnuppern, wenns denn wieder laufen sollte.

Edit: ok, Login ging dann mal nach einem Filecheck, aber der Charakter hat seinen Fortschritt verloren, also quasi Rollback von heute morgen. Auauauau... dafür, dass die das Ding schon releasefertig haben wollten.
EditEdit: Charakter löschen geht natürlich auch noch nicht, so dass man bei 0 anfängt ohne die Startutensilien. Ja so macht eine Beta einen ersten, guten Eindruck ^_^
Editeditedit: ich gebs auf bis da ein Fix für kommt. Jedweder Fortschritt verschwindet nach Relog. Wie so ein Bug selbst in einer Beta mehrere Tage scheinbar nicht gefixt wird ist mir ein Rätsel, absoluter Gamebreaker.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja, es gibt derzeit noch einen hartnäckigen Item Persistence Bug, der wirklich nervig und stressig ist. 

Er wurde aber auch offiziell von Tasos vor der Beta angekündigt: http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?t=338419


> [...] To simply describe the bug in question: It's a persistence bug: some players, sometimes, will lose all their stuff. [...]



Deswegen haben sie die Beta auch noch viele Stunden zurückgehalten, aber die Nerds haben dann so genervt, dass sie sie gestartet haben.

Sie sind dem Problem aber auf der Spur und arbeiten daran. Scheinbar stimmt was mit ihrem "Distributed Persistence System" nicht. Die derzeit einzige Lösung dafür ist: Clan gründen (kostet aber auch 2000g) oder einem beitreten und alle Items in der Clan Bank verstauen, das geht.

Was für eine Fehlermeldung hast du denn beim Login bekommen?


----------



## Lari (24. Dezember 2012)

War einfach ein bzw. mehrere Crashs, als sich langsam das Bild aufbaute.
Muss auch sagen, dass die Ladezeiten extrem sind. Das wirkt alles noch sehr unrund.


----------



## Syane (26. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> War einfach ein bzw. mehrere Crashs, als sich langsam das Bild aufbaute.
> Muss auch sagen, dass die Ladezeiten extrem sind. Das wirkt alles noch sehr unrund.



Du meinst DIE einmalige Ladezeit wenn man auf die server logt ? wüsste nicht wann sonst esseidenn du teleportierst dich jede Stunde einmal.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> War einfach ein bzw. mehrere Crashs, als sich langsam das Bild aufbaute.
> Muss auch sagen, dass die Ladezeiten extrem sind. Das wirkt alles noch sehr unrund.


Wird wohl auch mit am Debug-Mode liegen. Viele, die früher DF1 absolut flüssig spielen konnten, beklagen sich heute, dass sie nur mit 25-30 FPS durch die Gegend laufen und die Performance auch nochmal sinkt, wenn sie im Kampf sind.

DF1 lief, ohne VSync, bei mir mit ~250-300 FPS. DFUW "nur" mit 90-130 FPS, obwohl die Grafikeinstellungen alle niedrig sind. Wenn ich sie hochsetze, sind dann wieder nur ~30-50FPS.

Möglicherweise beeinflusst bei dir auch noch das vollschreiben der *.Log-Files unter ...\Darkfall Unholy Wars\data\ einen Geschwindigkeitseinbruch. Die werden über die Spielzeit extrem groß. Am besten auf Read-Only setzen.

Aber sonst lief es bei mir nach den ganzen Patches und die letzten 1-2 Tage vor Weihnachten richtig gut. Glaube in insg. ~16 Stunden Spielzeit in den beiden Tagen ist mir das Spiel nur 1x gecrasht und das auch nur, weil ich mal wieder in 'ne NPC-City gelaufen bin. War vorher immer nur ausserhalb, Niffleheim, Rubaiyat. Da hattes zwar auch einige Spieler, aber scheinbar sind NPC-Cities so'n Crash-Hub. ^^


----------



## Scrax (27. Dezember 2012)

Macht den das spiel Spaß?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2012)

Also mir machts auf jeden Fall Spaß. Und scheinbar kommt das neue Konzept auch gut an. Also die Server sind derzeit wirklich gut gefüllt.

Die Neuerungen und Änderungen sind für einen alten DF1 Spieler auf jeden Fall auch erstmal Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Viele Dinge benötigen da auch noch etwas Nacharbeit, Balancing und Feinschliff. Aber ich persönlich finde, dass es Änderungen sind, die DF bitter nötig hatte.

Schon allein das Tutorial ist ein großer Pluspunkt. Ich hab jetzt letztens mal wieder Mortal Online probiert. Da gibt es inzwischen auch ein Tutorial. Aber im Vergleich zum neuen DF ist das mehr als dürftig. Mortal Online ist nachwievor sehr Einsteigerunfreundlich, wo selbst ich, als DF-Spieler der ersten Stunde, frustriert werde.

Auch die Unterteilung der Charaktere in Rollen und Schulen (die man jederzeit wechseln kann) bringt die lange vermisste "Artenvielfalt" in das Spiel. Dadurch geht DF einen neuen Weg, weg vom "Hybridfall", wo jeder ein Alleskönner war bzw. auch sein musste, um eine Chance zu haben, hin zu einem Gameplay, wo jeder wirklich das Spielen und sich auf das konzentrieren kann, was er wirklich mag: Schwere Rüstung (Warrior) mit 2H oder 1H und Schild, Mittlere Rüstung (Skirmisher) als Bogenschütze / leichter Nahkämpfer oder Stoffrüstung (Elementalist) und Magie mit verschiedenen Spezialisierungsrichtungen.

Alle Rollen und Schulen sind noch nicht im Spiel. So fehlen zB noch einige Schulen für die bereits bestehenden Rollen und noch die "Primalist" (Supporter) Rolle, die dann auch als Healer fungiert. Eine Übersicht der Rollen und Schulen findet man hier: http://www.darkfallu...ars.info/roles/

Weiterhin sind die neuen Safezones ein Pluspunkt, finde ich. Viele maulen zZt zwar rum, dass die viel zu groß seien oder manche Player Cities / Hamlets zu nah an den Safezones sind. Dass die Zonen zu groß sind, sehe ich nicht so.  Es sind in der Regel nur ein Grid um die NPC-Städte, manchmal auch 2-3 Grids, die NPC-Städte miteinander verbinden. Allerdings sehe ich hier aber auch das Problem, wenn die Zonen zu nah an den Hamlets / Spieler-Städten sind. Das ist im Falle einer Siege dann für die Angreifer zwar von Vorteil, aber für die Verteidiger ein riesen Nachteil.

In DF1 sind viele Spieler wegen Griefern wieder gegangen, die die Noobie-Spawns gecampt haben oder solche, die das verkorkste Alignment-System ausgenutzt und jeden Clan auf Wary gesetzt haben, damit sie in den NPC-Cities problemlos die Noobies oder die Crafter umhauen konnten. Das ist durch die Safe-Zones nun nicht mehr möglich.

Aber wie schon gesagt, benötigt einiges noch an Feinschliff und Balancing. Aber die Richtung, in die es geht, finde ich gut.


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2013)

Noch wer am zocken diie tage? oder schon aufgegeben^?

Falls noch wer da ist, wo rennt ihr grad rum? Bin Kvitstein und Umgebung/ ehm. Zwergen gebiet.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab irgendwann vor Weihnachten die 30$ Dollar hingelegt, den Persistency-Bug kennengelernt und den aktuellen Haufen Software-Schrott auf Seite gelegt. Ich schau mir das nochmal an, wenn sie das komplette Ding neuprogrammiert haben.
Würde jedem abraten, da aktuell Geld reinzustecken. Wenn ich raten müsste, dann kommt Darkfall nicht mehr dieses Jahr vernünftig auf den Markt


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2013)

Syane schrieb:


> Noch wer am zocken diie tage? oder schon aufgegeben^?
> 
> Falls noch wer da ist, wo rennt ihr grad rum? Bin Kvitstein und Umgebung/ ehm. Zwergen gebiet.


Klar zocken wir noch. Spiderfang ist unser Hamlet. 



Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwann vor Weihnachten die 30$ Dollar hingelegt, den Persistency-Bug kennengelernt und den aktuellen Haufen Software-Schrott auf Seite gelegt. Ich schau mir das nochmal an, wenn sie das komplette Ding neuprogrammiert haben.
> Würde jedem abraten, da aktuell Geld reinzustecken. Wenn ich raten müsste, dann kommt Darkfall nicht mehr dieses Jahr vernünftig auf den Markt



Der Persistence-Bug ist nervig, ja. Lässt sich aber mit einer Clan-Bank umgehen. Gestern gab es auch nochmal ein Update von Tasos im Beta-Forum, wo sie das neue Persistence-System im Laufe der nächsten Woche patchen wollen.

Aber sonst ist es meiner Erfahrung nach mit eine der besten und stabilsten Betas, an denen ich bisher teilgenommen habe. Also mein persönlicher Eindruck ist ziemlich positv. Klar gibt es noch Probleme, Crashs, Exploits und fehlenden Content. Aber dafür ist's ja 'ne Beta. 

Denke schon, dass es dieses Jahr noch vernünftig auf den Markt kommt. Es wird noch Content (Dungeons z nachgereicht, das haben sie schon gesagt. Aber so die "kleinen" Beta-Krankheiten, wie schlechtes Balancing, der Persistence-Bug, die Exploits, Dupes und Crashes werden garantiert raus sein.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2013)

Dann warst du aber noch nicht in vielen Betas. Du hast allerdings auch eine sehr romantische Sicht auf Darkfall.
Eigentlich sollte Darkfall letzten November rauskommen, aktuell befinden wir uns in einer Beta in der sie ganze Teile neuprogrammieren müssen, weil sie es nicht geregelt bekommen. Am 27. Dezember sagte man es würde hoffentlich morgen abend ein Fix für den Bug kommen, bis heute ist nichts passiert und es wird beschwichtigt.

Einen Release in absehbarer Zukunft sehe ich da aktuell nicht. Und vor allem ist nicht alles aktuell so toll, wie es hier dargestellt wird. Das mag sich vielleicht noch ändern, aber wie bereits gesagt würde ich im moment jedem davon abraten sich den Betazugang zu erkaufen.

Edit:
Bei mir sah es halt so aus: Darkfall-Neuling. Durchs Tutorial durch, Startequip bekommen und sich ein wenig umgeschaut beim Crafting. Dann Pause gemacht und neu eingeloggt. Alles weg, selbst angelegte Rüstung. Dann steht man erstmal da und könnte sich an den Zombies vor der Stadt hocharbeiten, wenn die nicht total überfarmt wären. Gegner suchen? Hmmm... ach was, Charakter löschen/neuen Charakter erstellen. Ach ne, geht ja auch nicht, man kann ja nur einen Charakter haben und den kann man nichtmal löschen. Also steht man da, völlig blank, verliert ständig alles was man sammelt und kann nicht neu anfangen.
Bei einem weiteren Versuch nochmal was zu machen crashte dann der Client beim Startup mehrere male bis man irgendwann reinkam. FPS-Drops etc. garnicht erwähnt.

Ist halt die Kehrseite der Darkfall-Medaille.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2013)

Doch doch, hab schon an einigen Betas teilgenommen. Ryzom, WoW, Tabula Rasa, Warhammer, Mortal Online, Dawntide, Xsyon, PlanetSide 2, ... Und alle hatten so ihre Probleme, bzw. waren Anfangs teils kaum spielbar, zB Mortal Online. Selbst bei WoW zB gab es bis lange nach Release massive Lagprobleme, Crashes (Fehler #132, #134, ...). PS 2 war aus der Liste auch mit die beste und stabilste.

Sicher hat man da nicht seinen ganzen Kram verloren, wenn das Spiel gecrasht ist. Aber das Start-Zeug kann man in DF ziemlich schnell nachfarmen. Es gibt auch Goblin-, Zombie- oder Troll-Spawns knapp ausserhalb der Safe-Zones und da ist in der Regel niemand und wenn doch, geht man woanders hin oder es gibt 'n bisschen PvP. 
Mit ~30g kann man sich dann schon 'ne komplette Startausrütung inkl. Waffen kaufen. Aber klar, kann verstehen, dass es extrem nervig ist, wenn man das jedes Mal machen muss, wenn man einloggt. 

Bei mir ist halt auch mit der Vorteil, dass ich, wie du schon sagtest, eine "romantische Sicht" auf DF hab und wir hier mit ~10 Stammleuten spielen, da sind die 2000g zur Gründung eines Clans ziemlich schnell zusammengefarmt und man kann dann sein Zeug statt in der eigenen Bank, in die Clan-Bank packen und da ist es sicher.

Aber seit den letzten Patches hat sich die Spielbarkeit von DFUW für mich doch ziemlich verbessert. Kaum noch Crashs, selbst die Spielbarkeit in den NPC-Cities, wo viele Spieler sind, hat sich verbessert. Vorher war's so, dass du eigentlich darauf warten konntest, dass du innerhalb von 30min-1h in 'ner NPC-City crashst. Heute ist's für mich so, dass ich einlogge, spiele, AFK gehe, wiederkomme, weiterspiele, AFK gehe, irgendwas anderes mache, irgendwann nochma wiederkomme und immernoch weiterspielen kann, ohne großartige Performanceverluste (Stottern, Lags, ...) und dann, wenn ich irgendwann keinen Bock mehr habe, das Spiel schließe, mich mit anderen Dinge beschäftige oder pennen gehe.

Also aus meiner Sicht: Klar, es gibt noch 'ne riesige Liste mit Bugs und verbesserungswürdigen Sachen. Aber wenn die das Persistence-Problem gelöst haben, ist das Spiel schonmal einen großen Schritt weiter.



Lari schrieb:


> Bei einem weiteren Versuch nochmal was zu machen crashte dann der Client beim Startup mehrere male bis man irgendwann reinkam. FPS-Drops etc. garnicht erwähnt.


Wenn der Client beim Einloggen crasht, dann in der Regel nur deshalb, weil der Charakter noch im Spiel "feststeckt". Das war Anfangs ein Problem, ja. Nun ist's so, dass der Char selbst nach 'nem unerwarteten Crash nach ~40sek bis 2min aus dem Spiel fliegt.

FPS-Drops hängen wohl auch noch mit dem Debug-Mode zusammen. Darüber wurde heute in dem Update auch was gesagt, weil sich eben viele darüber beschweren. Ich persönlich hab das Problem aber nicht, bzw. kaum spürbar. Denke das hängt wohl auch mit dem eigenen Computer zusammen.


----------



## Seranan (5. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mich mittlerweile nun leider vollkommen auf die Seite von Lari stellen. Vorweg: Ich sage ebenfalls, Hände weg von diesem Spiel! Zumindest vorerst. Für mich persönlich ist es auch die schlimmste Beta die ich je erlebt habe. 

Anfangs war ich echt positiv überrascht vom Gameplay und über die Technik hab ich hinweg gesehen. Mittlerweile ignoriere ich aber die "in a few days" in Hinsicht auf den persistence Bug, das sagen sie seit der Veröffentlichung. Ich frag mich eher, wie so ein Bug überhaupt vorhanden sein kann. Das sollte wohl die Grundlage eines Spiels sein, dass er korrekt speichert und lädt(wobei das Speichern ja halbwegs funktioniert).
Was mir beispielsweise missfällt ist das Crafting. Mag sein, dass sich das Ändert und ich hoffe es auch, aber ist es denn normal, dass es für alles nur eine Ressource gibt? Iron und das braucht man für bessere Waffen nur in höheren Mengen. Dazu gibt es das in der Safe-Zone, man bekommt dabei dann zwar keine Attributsboni aber trotzdem bekommt man es. Ich mein, was soll das denn? Das Spiel wird als Hardcore PvP MMORPG angepriesen und bietet dann alle Ressourcen um gute Waffen zu bauen in der Safe-Zone an? Das heißt alle Crafter sitzen irgendwann, wenn die Stats auf max sind, in der Safe-Zone und kloppen stundenlang auf Metallspots rum? Wow, wenn das so wäre ist das Crafting mehr als ein schlechter Witz und da wäre selbst das WoW Crafting komplexer und spannender. 

Die Welt fällt mir von der Abwechslung her echt positiv auf, auch wenn sie mir deutlich zu Flach ist und dadurch etwas detailarm aber es gibt doch immer wieder gute Sehenswüdigkeiten. Was mir aber dermaßen Missfällt ist: Sie ist leer. Keine Tiere, kaum Gegner, keine Spieler(ich bin Stundenlang durch die Welt gelaufen, von Lyran an Sanguine vorbei und noch nördlicher)...ich renn da durch die Gegend und sammel Chaos Chests ein und treffe einfach auf nichts. Nicht einmal ist es zum "epischen PvP" gekommen. Keiner streitet sich um Ressourcenvorkommen, gibt ja nur Iron/Holz/etc.?, keine besonderen Orte die es sich lohnt zu halten? 

Das Tutorial muss man aber loben, es führt einen schnell in die Grundlagen des Spiels ein. Wobei ich erstmal nicht gemerkt habe, dass das Tutorial oben links weitergeht unter den Feats. Dafür echt ein Lob.
Jetzt aber mal zur Technik: Bis zum letzten Patch war die echt bescheiden. Crashs, Crashs, Crashs, Items weg, Ruckler. Wenn man von diesen Faktoren absieht ist es eigentlich relativ fehlerfrei und nichts dabei was nicht schnell behoben werden könnte.  Am meisten nerven jedoch die Ruckler. Bei jeder Aktion die man macht fallen bei mir die Frames auf 0. Jeder Linksklick hängt das Spiel. Über meinen PC kann ich mich nicht beklagen, der sollte definitiv schnell genug sein für alles. Nur wie soll man mit diesen Rucklern bitteschön kämpfen? Als Magier ist es unmöglich zu zielen, ich caste den Skill -> Hänger, der Skill fliegt los -> 25% Chance auf Hänger. Ich hoffe das liegt echt am Debugmode. Mittlerweile wird das aber irgendwie als Heilmittel für alles angesehen, mal schauen ob es wirklich so viel ausmacht. 

Aber nun zum letzten Patch: DESASTER. Mein Spiel will nur noch bei gut 1% der Versuche überhaupt starten. Entweder es gibt direkt einen CTD(Crash to Desktop) oder das Spiel startet, das Bild wird Rot(außer Bäume und Grass) und stürzt anschließend ab. Bin ich im Spiel stürzt es meistens nach 2 Minuten ab. Mein Rekord bisher waren ~10 Minuten, und dabei eine pure Ruckelorgie. Ich weiß nicht was sie geändert haben, aber bitte tunlichst Rückgänig machen. Gothic 3 1.0 war stabiler und technisch ausgereifter. 

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich vom Spiel halten soll, viel Spaß hab ich beim Spielen nicht. Wenn all das behoben ist mag es vielleicht ein gutes Spiel sein, und ich hoffe es. Denn eins hat es schon gebracht: Ich hab rausgefunden, dass Sandboxspiele definitiv mein Fall sind. Theoretisch bietet es vieles was ich in meinem Wunsch-MMO suche, nur die Umsetzung, darüber lässt sich echt streiten. 

Mein Ziel war es jetzt eigentlich auch gar nicht das Spiel schlecht zu Reden, es ist im Moment einfach nur meine Meinung. Meine Stimmung gegenüber Darkfall ist nur leider mittlerweile leicht sauer, denn die 30€ bereue ich mittlerweile zutiefst, ich glaub nicht, dass sich viel ändert bis zum Release 2014. Jedenfalls hat es trotzdem ne Menge Potenzial. Vielleicht hab ich jetzt auch viel Schwachsinn geredet, der so gar nicht stimmt. Wenn ja, bitte zerreist meinen Post, eventuell hebt sich dann meine Stimmung in Bezug auf die 30€  

Noch ne direkte Frage an spectrumizer: In welchem Clan spielst du?

PS: Hui, etwas arg flamerische Ton im Post, nicht beabsichtigt gewesen. Verzeiht es mir.


----------



## Syane (6. Januar 2013)

Hehe so,

was spec angeht ..wieso er eigentlich kein schlechtes wort über darkfall verliert (oder Fehler schönredet) ist verständlich ..er ist halt nen "fanboy" wie man sagen würde.. das mein ich nicht böse aber es stimmt nunmal. Seit Jahren lässt er in den ganzen Darkfall posts hier im Bereich kaum schlechtes über das Spiel verlauten (verständlich, das Spiel ist super aber braucht Spieler, die will man nicht vergraulen), daher ist das was er halt aus den Emotionen herraus die er zu Darkfall hat nicht wirklich objektiv zu beurteilen.

Dennoch, vieles was von den Leuten hier als "schlimm" an dem Spiel angesehen wird ist tatsächlich Spielmechanik des Spiels und gefällt einer Menge Leuten, klar momentan gibts dinge die absolut nicht funktionieren aber in der zukunft wieder "ganz" sind. 

Diejeniegen die behaupten sie waren schon in "vielen" Betas , wissen wohl garnicht wie eine richtige Beta abläuft .. wenn ihr in der Tera, Warhammer,Rift,Finalfantasy beta usw, drin wart (wenns mal wieder free keys auf buffed, mmog, pcspiele usw geregnet hat... ) <-- gebt damit nicht an, denn was man hier als Beta bezeichnet wird ist eigentlich nur nen Marketingprodukt und dient dazu Spieler anzuwerben.

Wer in eine Beta reingeht und erwartet das sie vernünftig funktioniert ist selber schuld und kennt halt die kernbedeutung des Wortes "beta" nicht. Wer dann darüberhinaus das "Endprodukt" nicht sehen kann und wie es wäre wenn die Fehler behoben sind (was definitiv passieren wird), ist in einer echten Beta generell falsch und sollte tunlichst davon absehen jemahls wieder eine Beta zu betreten (spart ärger und Lebenszeit).

Ich schlage or schaut in 2 Wochen nochmal vorbei und wenn der Fehler immernoch da ist in wiederrum 2 Woche , derweilen Spielt einfach was anderes, release ist ja aktuell noch nicht.

Und wenn dann alles behoben ist önnt ihr Dinge genießen wie:

-sterben gegen spielern und alle items verlieren (wie beim persistenz bug momentan)
-aufbauen einer stadt oder Hamlet
-housing
-Seeschlachten
-Freetarget combat
-mounted combat
-Skill progress system ohne lvl
-gathern wo ihr wollt (jeden baum/stein usw)
-Epische Monster wie Drachen und Kraken jagen
-Politische Konflikte
-Leben als Händler oder Soldat, wie ihr wollt
-euren Freunden aus Spaß in den Rückenschießen und euch dann gegenseitig töten und im TS anpöbeln
-aussichtslose kämpfe schlagen oder wegrennen vor einer Horde Gegner
-Grant thef Garmier spielen (Anderen Spielern die Mounts klauen)
-Angeln xD
-Dungeons besuchen und euch um den Loot mit anderen Spielern schlagen (und ihren loot bekommen)
...uvm.

Und mal ehrlich, diese Features sind alle bereits funktionierend in dem Spiel, dennoch hängen sich die Leute daran auf das es nen Speicherbug gibt und dadurch das ganze Spiel schrott ist ;D 

Darkfall hat/hatte mehr zu bieten als alle spiele (1-2 ausnahmen vllt) die ich in den letzten 3 jahren angespielt hab (und man ich spiele viel).

Mir ist egal in welchem Zustand das spiel jetzt ist (war bei darkfall 1 auchso), wenn ich danach nen paar jahre bis zum nächstem Darkfall Spaß hab (den ich in rift,swtor,wow,war,ac,mo,ps,ps2,ff,aion,tera und so ca allen mmos die rausgekommen sind nicht hatte), dann lohnt sich das warten eigentlich..bzw ich hab auch spaß ohne mein gear speichern zu müssen, clanbank sei Dank

Achja Spec mich würd auch interessieren in welchem clan du bist, komm dich dann mal besuchen ^^ (könnte normal nachsehen wenn ich ingame wäre muss aber gleich weg)


----------



## Seranan (6. Januar 2013)

Bezüglich der Beta gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aber ich erwarte auch kein fehlerfreies Spielen, ich kann auch mit dem Persistence Bug leben, wären denn alle Features implementiert. Zwar kann man den Begriff Beta weit dehnen, doch trennen Alpha und Beta nur eins: In einer Beta sind alle Features implementiert, die Grundlagen funktionieren aber alles darüber hinaus kann Fehler aufweisen, wie schwer auch immer. Das ist bei Darkfall nicht gegeben, das ist eine Alpha. Die Entwickler reden nun mal von "wird bei Release implementiert", "ist noch nicht fertig", etc. und gleichzeitig wollten sie das Spiel am 12.12.2012 veröffentlichen. 

Wie gesagt, am Anfang hab ich auch über all die Fehler hinweg gesehen, und kann es auch jetzt noch...nur sollten sie dann bitte nicht von Release im Januar oder so reden, davon sind sie meilenweit entfernt. Besonders sollten sie, wenn der Persistence Bug behoben ist, alle Features implementieren die noch in Arbeit sind. Vor Release sollte wenigstens alles nochmal getestet werden und Zeit vorhanden sein um wenigstens einen Teil zu Beheben...trotzdem werden sie es am Ende nicht tun, das sieht man jetzt schon an ihren Aussagen. Das ist es hauptsächlich, was mich an einen Fehlkauf denken lässt. 

Bezüglich meinem Post: Ich denke ich habe bei dem kleinem Resümee auch etwas zu viel Frust bezügich des Spielkonzepts miteinfließen lassen. Ich habe einfach etwas anderes erwartet in Hinsicht des Gameplays. Vieles missfällt mir echt ehrlich gesagt, oder ich weiß noch nichts von anderen Faktoren. Mal schauen, ich werde definitiv nochmal irgendwann, wenn ich deutlich mehr gespielt habe, mal eine weitere Meinung bezüglich Darkfall abgeben, dann aber ohne Frust mit drin  Aber erstmal warten bis ein paar Dinge gefixed sind.

Eventuell bin ich auch einfach nur geblendet worden, als sie angekündigt haben dem Spiel eine schnelle Betaphase zu spendieren. Nirgendswo wurde gesagt es wären nicht alle Features integriert(abgesehen vom Primelist). Es wurde davon geredet es wäre ein größerer Fehler enthalten, bei dem es sich um den Persistence Bug handelt, all das war angekündigt. Wurde auch erwartet, trotzdem habe ich nicht damit gerechnet das es auf mich einen Eindruck machen wird als entspringe das Spiel gerade der ersten Alphaphase. Ich werde definitiv weiter warten und hoffen, dass ich es irgendwann noch testen darf um Fehler zu melden, bei denen es sich nicht ausschließlich um Ruckelorgien bei Kämpfen oder massenhaft Abstürze handelt...nur dann bitte in der Beta und nicht, wie ich erwarte, in der Releaseversion.

Das mir das Spiel im Grundprinzip nachher eventuell nicht gefällt, naja, so ist das Leben ^^ Mal noch ne Frage am Schluss: Was sind eigentlich die Vorteile durch den Besitz eines Hamlets? So ganz klar wurde es mir noch nicht in Hinsicht auf Motivation das Ding ewig zu Halten obwohl man auch ohne alles hat und machen kann(außer Ausbauen).


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich bin ein Fanboy. Gebe ich auch offen zu. 

Viele Spieler scheinen auch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen bzgl. der Stabilität und Spielbarkeit des Spiels selbst zu machen. Ich weiß, dass 2-3 Leute aus unserem Clan Framedrops haben, wenn sie die Waffe wechseln, einen Zauber wirken (Elementalist) oder von einem Zauber getroffen werden. Ich kann das aber - ungelogen - nicht nachvollziehen. Sowohl Warrior, als auch Elementalist spielen sich gut. Ich hab zwar im Kampf ab und zu minimale Ruckler, aber die sind absolut zu vernachlässigen und beinflussen weder das Zielen, noch das Movement, noch das Ausweichen. Da finde ich den "Input Delay" schon nerviger. 

System: Win8 Pro 64bit, i7 @ 3.7 GHz, 8GB RAM, GTX 570 und sowohl Win8, als auch DFUW sind auf einer SATA3 SSD. Je nach Zone (NPC-City) 50 bis (freie Wildniss) 120 FPS. Die Log-Files unter Darkfall Unholy Wars\data habe ich alle auf "Schreibgeschützt" gesetzt, damit das Spiel sie mir nicht mit zig GB and Log-Daten "zumüllt". Möglicherweise kommen die Ruckler daher?
Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt: Ich kann in das Spiel einloggen und dann irgendwann wieder ausloggen, wenn ich keinen Bock mehr hab. Den letzten Crash hatte ich gestern abend, nachdem ich ~1h quer durch die Gegend geritten bin und dann wieder in die Nähe einer NPC-City kam: "Corrupted Data files". Aber davor ... Keine Ahnung? Und wir sind im Clan nicht untätig. Machen Duelle, ziehen durch die Gegend, machen PvE oder suchen PvP. Das Spiel läuft für mich seit dem letzten Patch X mal besser als zuvor.

Bezüglich der Qualität der Beta: Wie schon gesagt, für mich ist es - bis auf den Persitency Bug - mit eine der besten Betas. Und das sag ich nicht, weil ich ein "Fanboy" bin. Wie Syane schon sagte: Die Betas die man von großen "Herstellern" kennt und wo man über Key-Give-Aways oder -Verlosungen reinkommt, sind sehr auf Marketing ausgerichtet und deswegen von der Qualität her sehr nah am Endprodukt. Der Spieler heutzutage ist dadurch wohl auch zu verwöhnt geworden? 

Aber die richtigen Betas sind kernig. Vorallem die von Indy-Studios, was Aventurine nunmal auch ist. Keine Ahnung wieviele Programmierer die da haben. Aber ich glaube den ihr gesamtes Team besteht aus 50-60 Leuten, wovon bestenfalls 10-15 Programmierer dabei sind, die auch alle noch unterschiedliche Aufgaben haben. Dass es da öfters mal "etwas länger" dauert, ist für mich verständlich. Klar erklärt das nicht, wie die ständig auf so bescheuerte ETAs kommen oder auf die Idee, das Spiel schon am 20.11. bzw. 12.12. releasen zu wollen. Dass es bis zu einem marktreifen Produkt noch eine ganze Weile dauert, ist jedem klar, der in der Beta ist.

ABER: Im Vergleich zu anderen Betas, die ich kennen gelernt habe, sind alle Kern-Features implementiert und funktionieren auch. Die ganze Client- und Server-Mechanik funktioniert (bis auf das Charakter-Persistence-System), Charakter-, Rollen- und Schulen-Mechaniken funktionieren, Crafting funktioniert, Sieges funktionieren, PvE funktioniert, PvP funktioniert, usw. usw. Und im Vergleich dazu sind die Probleme wie der Persistence-Bug, die Crashes und (für manche) Login-Probleme und Framedrops marginal.

Ich weiß noch damals die Mortal Online Beta: Knapp 70,- € als "Pre-Order" gekauft, bin in den "Block C" gekommen (also als die Beta schon lange lief) und das Spiel war sowas von unspielbar und kaputt, mein Gott ... Und dann haben die das auch noch kurze Zeit später in dem Zustand released. Hab es kürzlich mal wieder getestet, es ist - im Vergleich zu früher - schon um Welten besser geworden, aber lässt sich immernoch grottig spielen. Man bleibt immernoch an jeder kleinen Stufe hängen, die Performance ist (trotz Low Settings) unterirdisch und es laggt in Städten, bzw. wenn mal mehr als 10 Spieler in der Nähe sind, abartig, Stichwort "Rubberbanding", also Spieler schnippsen viel zu oft wie am Gummiband umher.

Oder die WoW-Beta ... Oder Dawntide ... Und von Age of Conan wollen wir jetzt hier auch nicht anfangen ... 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es geht noch schlimmer, viel viel schlimmer. Daher ordne ich die DFUW-Beta, nach meinen Erfahrungen, recht weit oben in der Rangliste ein. Davor würde ich nur - von der Qualität her - zB die RIFT- bzw. PlanetSide 2-Betas setzen.



Seranan schrieb:


> Was mir beispielsweise missfällt ist das Crafting. Mag sein, dass sich das Ändert und ich hoffe es auch, aber ist es denn normal, dass es für alles nur eine Ressource gibt? Iron und das braucht man für bessere Waffen nur in höheren Mengen. Dazu gibt es das in der Safe-Zone, man bekommt dabei dann zwar keine Attributsboni aber trotzdem bekommt man es. Ich mein, was soll das denn? Das Spiel wird als Hardcore PvP MMORPG angepriesen und bietet dann alle Ressourcen um gute Waffen zu bauen in der Safe-Zone an? Das heißt alle Crafter sitzen irgendwann, wenn die Stats auf max sind, in der Safe-Zone und kloppen stundenlang auf Metallspots rum? Wow, wenn das so wäre ist das Crafting mehr als ein schlechter Witz und da wäre selbst das WoW Crafting komplexer und spannender.


Jein, das siehst du etwas falsch. 

Zugegeben beschäftige ich mich ungern mit Crafting, ist nicht so meins, aber wie ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es neben den Standardresourcen wie Leder, Holz und Eisen auch Essenzen: Selentine, Theyril, Veilron, Leenspar. Die sollten dir auch schon während des Abbauens einer Resource begegnet sein.

Diese werden dazu verwendet, um aus entsprechenden Rohmaterialien spezielle Materialien herzustellen, zB "Selentine Wood", "Theyril Wood", "Veilron Leather", "Selentine Leather", "Leenspar Ingot", etc. Und diese werden dann zum Craften für höherwertigere Waffen und Rüstungen benötigt. Ich denke aber, diese werden erst ab einer Mastery (Armor- / Weapon-Smithing / Bowyer-Mastery) verwendet. Vorher ist es glaube wohl wirklich so, dass man für "bessere" Gegenstände einfach nur mehr Resourcen braucht. Aber ab der Mastery wirds interessant.

Auch gibt's so andere kleine Resourcen wie "Larva", "Resin", "Sulfur" beim Abbauen. Die werden später auch noch benötigt. Oder wenn man Gräber mit einem Skinning-Knife "skinnt" erhält man diverse Materialien, die man später für Verzauberungen oder andere Craftings nutzen kann.



Seranan schrieb:


> Was mir aber dermaßen Missfällt ist: Sie ist leer. Keine Tiere, kaum Gegner, keine Spieler(ich bin Stundenlang durch die Welt gelaufen, von Lyran an Sanguine vorbei und noch nördlicher)...ich renn da durch die Gegend und sammel Chaos Chests ein und treffe einfach auf nichts. Nicht einmal ist es zum "epischen PvP" gekommen. Keiner streitet sich um Ressourcenvorkommen, gibt ja nur Iron/Holz/etc.?, keine besonderen Orte die es sich lohnt zu halten?


Ja, "Wildlife" wird später noch dazukommen. Feats (Achievements) gibts dafür ja schon und in DF1 gabs das. Was meinst du mit "kaum Gegner"? Mobs? Also davon gibts genug, finde ich. 

Dass man derzeit so wenig Spieler findet, liegt daran, dass es - durch das Persistence Problem - einen Duping-Bug gibt. Also kurz gesagt: Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass so ziemlich jeder Clan seine Banken voll mit Resourcen und Gold hat und es daher keine Notwendigkeit gibt, farmen zu gehen. Daher findet man niemanden.  Geht mir aber auch so und das nervt mich auch. Aber trotzdem gibt es immernoch Gelegenheiten für PvP. Wir bekommen zB regelmäßig Besuch in unserem Hamlet und besuchen unsererseits auch gegnerische Gebiete. Auch finden regelmäßig Sieges statt. Die nächste zB heute Abend gegen 18 Uhr oder so.

Ich denke das Symptom der Spielerarmut an den Mob-Spawns und an den Resourcen wird sich wieder ändern, sobald das neue Persistence-System reingepatcht wurde und AV dementsprechend dann auch wieder die Server wipen wird. Dann gehts wieder rund, garantiert. 



Seranan schrieb:


> ... bis zum Release 2014.


AFAIK wollen die das im Februar / März releasen.



Seranan schrieb:


> Noch ne direkte Frage an spectrumizer: In welchem Clan spielst du?


Grand Theft Garmir - "Dapper Dan" ist mein Name. 



Seranan schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage am Schluss: Was sind eigentlich die Vorteile durch den Besitz eines Hamlets? So ganz klar wurde es mir noch nicht in Hinsicht auf Motivation das Ding ewig zu Halten obwohl man auch ohne alles hat und machen kann(außer Ausbauen).


Ein Hamlet ist - für kleine Clans zB - ihr zu Hause. Ist wie eine Immobilie: Je nach Ausstattung, Lage und Umgebung mehr oder weniger Vorteilhaft. Also es gibt Hamlets, die können eine eigene Mine haben, eine eigene Farm, eine eigene Grove (Holzquelle). Dann geht es auch darum, was für Mob-Spawns in der Nähe sind, vlt. auch was für gegnerische Hamlets, Städte, etc.

Ein Hamlet ist quasi wie ein urbaner Bauernhof, ausserhalb der Ballungszentren.


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2013)

Spiderfang hat ne siege abbekommen, interessant ^^

Zufall :? 

Ich werd aufjedenfall mal vorbei schauen, von uns hat schon wer runen dort gebunden wenn ich das recht mitbekommen hab.(jup mir wurst das ihr das nu wisst x)


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2013)

Fail Siege. 

"Out of Control" hat uns gesieged. Sind vorher schon immer regelmäßig mit 3-5 Leuten gekommen, was ja auch ok war. Aber immer mit 2-3 Warrior in Plate und 1-2 Skirmisher in Studded mit R30 über das Hamlet rushen, wenn wir da nur mit 2-3 Leuten nackt waren oder Duelle gemacht haben, war dann schon nervig.

Dann haben wir n Guard Tower gebaut, fanden sie lame. Verständlich. Aber wenn wir dann mit gleich vielen Leuten und ähnlicher Ausrüstung zurückgeschlagen haben, ist das meist darin geendet, dass sie in die nahe Safe-Zone von Okrim geflüchtet sind und naja ... 

Dann kam plötzlich die Siege und der Zeitpunkt, wann die Live gehen sollte, war jetzt heute früh um 10:30 Uhr - für unsere Briten sogar schon um 9:30 Uhr und für unser Frauchen aus den USA um 4:30 AM ... WTF ... ^^

Aber Server ist ja seit heute Nacht down, bzw. kommt grad langsam wieder on. Also quasi hab ich mir umsonst den Wecker gestellt und hätte locker noch 2-3 Stunden pennen können ... 

Der Siege Stone wurde auch so blöd von denen gesetzt, dass er 2 Schritte von der Safe-Zone weg ist. Also du stellst dich als Verteidiger in die Safe-Zone, läufst 2 Schritte raus, wirfst Battlespikes und wenn's Gegenwehr gibt, gehste halt wieder die 2 Schritte zurück in die Safe-Zone. Keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei gedacht haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde dieses ganze Safe-Zone-System doof: "XY hit you with a sword but you did not take any damage as you are in a safe zone!". Ich habe DF1 nie wirklich lang gespielt - allerdings seit der Beta immer wieder mal fuer einige Zeit. Und das Fehlen von Safe-Zones war nie der Grund warum ich nicht weiter gespielt habe. Tuerme reichten meiner Meinung nach voellig aus um fuer etwas Sicherheit zu sorgen. Wenn mir als Neuling in der Safe-Zone nix passieren kann, dann fehlt irgendwie ein wichtiger Teil des Spielgefuehls...

Ansonsten: Hatte gestern auch mal wieder Lust etwas in der Beta zu grinden - was in etwa bis zum Servercrash anhielt. Nun werde ich wohl doch erstmal bis zum naechsten Patch warten...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2013)

Das Problem an den fehlenden Safe-Zones ist, dass es damals mit einer der Hauptgründe war, dass immer mehr Spieler abgewandert sind. Aber nicht durch das Sterben und verlieren von Loot, sondern weil es Clans gab, die das undurchdachte Alignment-System dafür ausgenutzt haben, um anderen Spielern das Spielerlebnis zur Sau zu machen. HOGG oder "GPS" (Goblin Preservation Society) waren mit die bekanntesten und von denen gibts auch Videos auf YouTube. Musst mal nach HOGG Darkfall suchen.

Klassisches (regelmäßiges) Beispiel: Spieler von Clan X (ohne eigene Holdings) steht in einer NPC-City und craftet (afk). Spieler von Clan Y kommt, sieht das, setzt Clan X auf War und kann ihn dann kurze Zeit später umhauen und looten, ohne dass die Guard Tower was machen.

Also war ein Leben in NPC-Städten für normale Casuals, die sich in einem Clan zusammengefunden haben, in der Regel wegen dem idiotischen Alignment-System zB nicht mehr möglich. Und weiter draussen (Chaos Cities) zB hatten sie keine Chance, weil da genauso das "Faustrecht" regiert hat und dort die sich fettgemacroten Spieler getummelt haben. "Play to crush"-Mentalität halt. Sehr schlecht für die Population.

Dazu kam noch die große Kluft zw. Newbies / Casuals und Vets und AV hat viel zu spät reagiert. 

Später war es ja auch so, dass Guard-Tower auch nicht viel Schaden angerichtet haben, wenn ein roter Max-Char mit +15 Arcane Protections und zwei blauen Healern in 'ne Stadt läuft, um (clanlose) AFK'ler an der Bank oder an der Crafting-Station umzuhauen, während er von seinen beiden Kumpeln geheilt wird. Und Gegenwehr der Spieler in der Stadt? Triff mal einen der blauen, schon bist du grau und die Tower gehen auch auf dich los und killen dich idR innerhalb kurzer Zeit. 

Also Safe-Zones waren aus meiner Sicht schon bitter nötig. Das jetzt war nur einer von vielen Gründen und eins von vielen Beispielen. Sicher benötigen sie noch etwas Feinschliff, aber Casuals und Newbies brauchen einen "Save-Heaven".


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2013)

Hmm - ok. Dann vielleicht die Safe-Zones einfach wirklich auf die Stadt beschraenken? Die meisten Staedte haben Mauern und Tore - man koennte es ja z.B. so machen, dass man quasi seine Waffen beim Betreten der Stadt abgeben muss (nicht wirklich weg - aber z.B. nicht mehr ziehbar) und somit nicht mehr kaempfen kann. Im Moment gehen die Safe-Zones ja wirklich bis irgendwo in die Wildniss und das macht fuer mich einfach keinen Sinn...

Die grosse Kluft wird genauso auch wieder kommen. Jetzt kann man halt schoen in der Safe-Zone seine Makros laufen lassen...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, stellenweise sind die Safezones etwas zu groß. Andererseits gibts auch im Menschenland 'ne Zone, die hört direkt hinter den Stadtmauern auf. Auf die ganze Welt betrachtet sind die Safe-Zones aber auch wiederrum relativ klein.

Mich persönlich stören sie nicht direkt, eher indirekt. Nämlich dann, wenn sich die Gegner im Angesicht ihrer Niederlage in die Safezone flüchten. Da muss AV unbedingt noch n Timer von mind. 2-3 Minuten einbauen, der jedesmal resettet wird, wenn der Gegner Schaden nimmt (und natürlich auch bei dem, der den Schaden verursacht hat).

Bezüglich Macros: Ja, das ist auch ein gewisser Nachteil. Andererseits kann man nur Self-Casts macroen, also Transfers, Heal-Self und die rollenspezifischen Sachen. ABER: Die gehen so schnell hoch. Ist kein Vergleich zu früher. Einen wirklichen Vorteil erlangt man dadurch nicht mehr. Hab meinen Char mal n paar Stunden macroen lassen (allerdings bei uns im Hamlet ) und hatte dadurch meine Transfers von paar 'n 30 (durch spielen) auf über 55 gebracht ... Geht also wirklich ziemlich flott.

Da machen mir die Sachen, die ausserhalb der Safe-Zones passieren, mehr Sorgen und das muss AV unbedingt fixen.

Aber mal abwarten was der Patch bringt. Soll ja diese Woche noch kommen ... Laut Tasos zumindest.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Januar 2013)

Zur Info: Laut Tasos' Angaben aus dem Beta-Forum soll morgen ein Patch kommen, der unter anderem das kaputte Persistence-System repariert. 

Die Patchnotes sollen laut Tasos' Aussage "over 150 items" enthalten, also über 150 Punkte auf der Patch-Liste. Ein gewaltiger Patch, man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal, wer sich noch dafuer interessiert spielt selbst Forumfall und flucht, wenn er mal wieder von Tasos mit dem Imba-Skill "Leere Versprechungen" gegankt wurde


----------



## Mithirandir (24. Januar 2013)

Also nachdem großen Patch ist das Spiel sehr stabil geworden. Es gibt kaum noch crashs (ich hatte seit 3 Wochen keinen mehr) und auch die items bleiben einem erhalten.

Ich persönlich habe keine lags und nur selten mini-ruckler (meistens im PvP wenn man mit mehr als 10 Leuten kämpft). Die muss man wohl noch aushalten bis der Debugmode verschwindet.

Wer hier von der schlechtesten beta aller Zeiten spricht hat entweder noch nie eine andere Beta die nicht zu Promo zwecken dient gespielt oder hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung.

Leute die eine Beta spielen sollten sich im klaren sein das sie ein noch nicht fertiges Spiel testen und nicht ein Endprodukt. 



UND NATÜRLICH IST DIE WELT NOCH LEER!!!!! IHR SPIELT IN EINER VERDAMMTEN CLOSED BETA!!!!! Der Server ist für ca 30k spieler gemacht. Ist doch klar das einem die welt leer vorkommt wenn nur 1k Leute gleichzeitig online sind. Und Tiere werden auch noch rein gepatched.

Und was ist denn bitteschön spannend am WOW crafting??? Crafting ist doch mittlerweile in fast jedem spiel der gleiche rotz. Du sammelst deine Materialien (in Wow musste von einer Pflanze zur nächsten Reiten [omg atemberaubend spannend] und in Darkfall musste das nur alle 10 min machen) zusammen starrst auf deinen Barren und wartest die 20 sek die das item zum Craften braucht. Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Tatsache das item die in Darkfall entstehen irgendwann kaputt gehen und in WoW durch einen neuen Pander Patch ersetzt werden ( oder durch gedropte Items ersetzt werden die man in Dungeon findet die so unsäglich langweilig und einfach sind das man vor lauter verzweiflung in seine Tastatur beißen könnte).

So wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt bin ich kein bisschen voreingenommen -.- und schreibe sehr objektiv.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das AV ein wenig zu hoch gepokert hat was den Release im vergangenem November angeht. Aber Leuten abzuraten das Spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die Beta unspielbar ist, ist falsch. (hat sich ja jetzt eh erledigt da das Spiel sehr Spielbar ist)


Man sollte nur bedenken das man keine 30 euro zahlt um sofort ein fertiges Spiel zu spielen. Noch fehlt viel vom Content.


----------



## Lari (24. Januar 2013)

Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Aussage war es unspielbar und man sollte denken, dass bei einem Releaseversuch im November letzten Jahres das Spiel sehr weit fortgeschritten sei. Ist es aber nicht. Die Welt ist soweit da, Grundlagen auch, aber es fehlt noch sehr sehr viel, angefangen über Rollen und wie ich gelesen habe auch PvP sowie PvE Elemente. Aber wie du sagst: eine Beta muss nicht komplett sein.

Und ja, mittlerweile ist es spielbar, aber an sovielen Ecken verbesserungsbedürftig... Exploits, diese ominösen Macros zum hochskillen, Stats als wichtigstes Element im PvP und was noch alles so genannt wird.
Letztendlich sollte man, wenn man vom Spiel berichtet, das große ABER nicht vergessen.

Und wenn du einen Vergleich ziehen willst, dann nimm doch bitte vernünftige Beispiele. Niemand hier hat behauptet, dass das Crafting in WoW toll sei.

Ich schau am Wochenende wohl nochmal rein, mal gucken wann ich wieder genug davon habe


----------



## Lari (6. Februar 2013)

Nochmal ins Forum geschaut: ein Releasedatum gibts nicht, aber man versucht x Features noch bis zum Release zu implementieren, darunter wie ich mitbekommen habe eine ganze Klasse? Also wird das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt kommen. Da hat ein Entwickler ja richtig aus vergangenen Releases gelernt... Da wird ein Studio wieder ganz böse auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2013)

Jeder der Darkfall gespielt hat weiss, dass AV ein Haufen Amateure sind, die allerdings eine MMO-Nische bedienen, die sonst gaenzlich unbedient ist (oder nur durch noch viel viel viel schlechter umgesetzte Titel). Wuerde eine "richtige" (im Sinne von "professionelle") Firma ein aehnliches Spiel mit aehnlichen Features (free target combat, full loot, full pvp) anbieten und anstaendig umsetzen, dann haette DF laengst aufgehoert zu existieren. Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, bringt es wenig darueber nachzudenken.

Dass gewisse Features (i.e die fehlende Klasse) noch nicht implementiert sind und war auch spaetestens zum Start der Beta klar.

Und nein - ich bin auch nicht mit dem Stand der Beta zufrieden. Wenn AV vernuenftig ist, wird das Spiel noch ein paar Monate Beta bleiben - aber vermutlich koennen sie sich das nicht leisten.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> .. aber vermutlich koennen sie sich das nicht leisten.



Genau das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ogil (7. März 2013)

Hmm - na was haltet Ihr vom neuen "Prowess Skill System" - also dem Leveln von Faehigkeiten/Attributen durchs Verteilen von Prowess-Punkten?

Fuer mich persoenlich ein Game-Breaker denn das "Steigern durch Benutzen" war fuer mich immer eines der Hauptargumente fuer Darkfall - mir persoenlich gefaellt das "um besser zu werden musst Du die Faehigkeit auch nutzen"-System wie aus der Elder Scrolls Reihe bekannt...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. März 2013)

Ich hab das Spiel und AV seit dem Transfer-Nerf und der Wobble-Steigerung inzwischen komplett aufgegeben.

"Hardcore gaming reinvented" ... Die haben echt was am Kopf ... TROLLOLOL!

Inzwischen bereue ich es auch zutiefst, das Spiel jemals so positiv gepusht zu haben.


----------



## Brummbör (8. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Inzwischen bereue ich es auch zutiefst, das Spiel jemals so positiv gepusht zu haben.



und mal wieder eine parallele zu aoc......


----------



## spectrumizer (8. März 2013)

Was hat das mit AoC zu tun? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war ich am Anfang von AoC auf der Hater-Seite, was sich dann aber durch die Qualitätssteigerung des Spiels gewandelt hat. Bei DF ist's genau andersrum. Mit jedem Patch wird das Spiel schlimmer.

Oder willst du hier nur 3-4 Jahre alte Kamellen ausgraben und bisschen rumtrollen?


----------



## Seranan (9. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, irgendwie sein Geld zurück zu bekommen? Ich hab dafür bezahlt, dass Spiel im Beta Zustand zu spielen und zu testen und Feedback zu geben und mich auf ein Release im Januar vorbereitet. Bis jetzt gibts noch nicht mal nen Termin und es fehlen fast alle größeren angekündigten Features/Verbesserungen von Ende Dezember(?), auch die letzte Klasse fehlt immer noch. Langsam isses halt echt ne Frechheit. Möglicherweise über PayPal? Denke der Support würde das gnadenlos abblocken. 

Hab jetzt die letzten Wochen(okay zuletzt fast nicht mehr) immer mal wieder gespielt...kann mich mit dem Spiel aber auch weiterhin nicht anfreuden. Ich sehe das Potenzial, aber mehr sehe ich einfach das ungenutzte Potenzial. Ich bleibe auch bei meiner Meinung, dass das Crafting das schlechteste ist, was ich je gesehen habe. Schade eigentlich, hab mich auf mein erstes längere Sandbox-Spiel gefreut...hoffentlich läufts beim nächsten besser


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2013)

Nein, es gibt kein Refunding. Du kannst den Support anschreiben, aber kA, ob du da Erfolg hast. Du kannst natürlich auch einfach das Geld über PayPal / Kreditkarte als "Betrug" zwangsweise zurückfordern, bekommst dann aber halt den Account auf Lifetime gesperrt.


----------



## Syane (27. März 2013)

Ich denke ob der acc für immer gesperrt wird ist den meißten mittlerweile egal... überlege auch ob ich das mache btw. Und der Tag an dem ich erlebe das Spec kein DF fanboy mehr ist, da wird mir ja ganz anders ..all die Jahre :O Traurig wie die entwickler ihre Prinzipien fallen gelassen haben.


----------

